# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  ζευγαρι java sparrow

## soc

παιδια εχω μια απορια!!!μηπως δεν ειναι τελικα αρσενικο κ θυληκο???
παντως κ τα δυο βγαζουν ηχους!!!το θυληκο μπορει να κελαηδα????? :Anim 55:

----------


## jk21

αυτα  σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησουν  

*Java Sparrow (Πιγκουινάκια): χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλαξεις* http://www.zebrafinch.com/JavaRice/Sexing_Javas.html

ετσι οπως τα βλεπω ,το αριστερα ειναι αρσενικο και το αλλο θηλυκο .κατι το στησιμο τους ,κατι το ραμφος που ειναι πιο κοκκινο στο λευκο πουλι ,μαλλον αυτο βλεπω για αρσενικο

----------


## soc

φιλε δημητρη απο το πετ που το πηρα μου ειπε οτι λευκος ειναι αρσενικος κ οτ ασημι θυληκο.αν ομως ακουσεις τις φωνες που βγαζει το θυληκο θα εντυπωσιαστεις!!!!!γιαυτο αλλωστε κ ζητω την αποψη σας μηπως εγινε καποιο λαθος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καπου αναφερει  << .... Ωστόσο δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε το τραγούδι με το κάλεσμα. Και τα δύο φύλα έχουν κάλεσμα σαν τερέτισμα, αλλά μόνο τα αρσενικά τραγουδούν.  >>   .μηπως συμβαινει κατι τετοιο; μπορουσες να βιντεοσκοπησεις ή ηχογραφησεις καποιο παραδειγμα ;

----------


## soc

επειδη ειμαστε ακομα σε βδομαδα προσαρμογης οποτε με βλεπουν καθονται ησυχα αλλα ευτυχως δεν τρομαζουν πλεον.θα προσπαθησω να αναβεσω καποιο βιντεακι αλλα δεν σου υποσχομαι οτι θα τα καταφερω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!καλα δημητρη??????????

----------


## COMASCO

χωρις να ξερω το ειδος..αλλα βλεπωντας τα αρθρα που παρεθεσε ο αγαπητος φιλος δημητρης μου φαινεται οτι το ασπρο μου κανει για αρσενικο διοτι εχει πιο εντονο ραμφος!(πιο κοκκινο)και το αλλο λογικα θυληκο!βλεπωντας εσυ απο κοντα τα δικα σου!και διαβαζοντας το αρθρα πιστευω θα το σιγουρεψεις καλυτερα!

----------


## soc

φιλε αλεξανδρε καθε γνωμη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη!!!!απλως ζητω την γνωμη των μελων του φορουμ που εχουν καποια πειρα κ εμπειρια παραπανω απο μενα ωστε να μου λυθει η απορια!!!!θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι τα αρθρα εριξαν φως στην υποθεση. παντως το απογευματακι που τα παρατηρουσα ειχαμε καποια καβγαδακια κ δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να τα χωρισω.

----------


## tonis!

αν οι καβγαδες συνεχιζονται πρεπει να χωριστουν.ΜΟΝΟ τα αρσενικα κελαηδουν μελωδικα,τα θηλικα βγαζουν απλουστερους ηχους χωρις μελωδια.   1ο βιντεο αρσενικο 2ο θηλικο.

----------


## soc

παιδια χωρισα το ζευγαρι κ μονο το ασημι κελαηδαει.δεν μπορω να ηχογραφησω τις φωνες που βγαζει γιατι οταν βαζω το κινητο μου τρομαζει κ σταματα!!!!παντως ξαναπηγα στο πετ απο οπου τα πηρα κ δεχτηκε,αν θελω, να τα αλλαξω εφοσον κ τα δυο ειναι το ιδιο φυλο

----------

